# Leasing land to hunt



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I was just wondering what you guys pay or what is a reasonable amount for leasing some land to hunt?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> I was just wondering what you guys pay or what is a reasonable amount for leasing some land to hunt?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My opinion is why lease? I wish this didn't exist in Ohio. We are fortunate to know some farmer's personally and have no reason to lease. A gift basket, a card or some help around the farm goes along way. 90% of all Ohio property is private, by leasing property hunters are making it more difficult for others to enjoy the sport. I wish the thought of hunting leases never surfaced. If your friends with your land owners and treat them right you shouldn't have to worry about having property taken from you. Majority of the time hunting leases are a back door measure to steal property away from someone who already has permission.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

weekendwarrior said:


> my opinion is why lease? I wish this didn't exist in ohio. We are fortunate to know some farmer's personally and have no reason to lease. A gift basket, a card or some help around the farm goes along way. 90% of all ohio property is private, by leasing property hunters are making it more difficult for others to enjoy the sport. I wish the thought of hunting leases never surfaced. If your friends with your land owners and treat them right you shouldn't have to worry about having property taken from you. Majority of the time hunting leases are a back door measure to steal property away from someone who already has permission.






+1,000,000


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Reason I ask is me and a buddy have a farm that has a few field but most importantly has the rocky river runs thru at the tip of medina county and we do very good there. My friend brought a buddy once and that guy started talking to the land owner and got permission to hunt so he started hunting when we weren't and was hunting it hard almost every other day which completely turned the spot off and birds stayed out. My buddy fell out with him and no longer talks to him and we want the farm back to just us hunting it so we were talking about a lease, yes it will kick the other guy from hunting it but that's because he is ruining a nice honey hole that he was brought into by us.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> Reason I ask is me and a buddy have a farm that has a few field but most importantly has the rocky river runs thru at the tip of medina county and we do very good there. My friend brought a buddy once and that guy started talking to the land owner and got permission to hunt so he started hunting when we weren't and was hunting it hard almost every other day which completely turned the spot off and birds stayed out. My buddy fell out with him and no longer talks to him and we want the farm back to just us hunting it so we were talking about a lease, yes it will kick the other guy from hunting it but that's because he is ruining a nice honey hole that he was brought into by us.


No buddy hates a duck hunter more then another duck hunter. Talk to the farmer and tell him what happen. Perhaps he won't give him permission again.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this. I hunt with one other guy and we hunt like this for the same reason.most of the time i hunt by my self due to work schedules (well me and my lab if you have a dog you never hunt alone).Im with the rest go talk to the farmer and see what you cam come up with.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

One thing to remember about leasing, there is always someone with more money than yourself. I remember when leasing first started in the southern states the average guys were left with nowhere to hunt.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

fishkiller said:


> One thing to remember about leasing, there is always someone with more money than yourself. I remember when leasing first started in the southern states the average guys were left with nowhere to hunt.


We'll be there soon.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

good advice, and remember to not take anybody that you dont trust! I have a buddy that has some pretty sweet spots,that he occasionally takes me to. one time i was scouting and found one of them. once i knew it was his, i backed out. no sense in ruining a good friendship over a few birds! Its much better to work as a team, then to solo out! You never know, the landowner might just say screw it, nobody is allowed here!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> I was just wondering what you guys pay or what is a reasonable amount for leasing some land to hunt?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i would never pay to hunt land ever .i would just find some were else


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> Reason I ask is me and a buddy have a farm that has a few field but most importantly has the rocky river runs thru at the tip of medina county and we do very good there. My friend brought a buddy once and that guy started talking to the land owner and got permission to hunt so he started hunting when we weren't and was hunting it hard almost every other day which completely turned the spot off and birds stayed out. My buddy fell out with him and no longer talks to him and we want the farm back to just us hunting it so we were talking about a lease, yes it will kick the other guy from hunting it but that's because he is ruining a nice honey hole that he was brought into by us.


here a tip ...never take or show anybody a spot you dont want to loose... live by that you will always have your little spots to yourself.....


----------

